
The CTO drought and the broken pipeline - adamflanagan
https://hackernoon.com/the-cto-drought-and-the-broken-pipeline-71e6bf1c0ebb
======
iamcasen
I think a relatively minor footnote in the article is the most important
point: CTO pay is about what contractors make, except it comes with a hell of
a lot more stress and responsibility.

From my experience in the states, CTO pay starts at around 200k, and can
obviously go much higher depending on the size of the company. No matter what
size the company is however, the stress is orders of magnitude more than being
a senior engineer, who can make upwards of 175k.

I honestly wouldn't consider the stress without making 250k+ and a ton of
equity. There comes a point where it's just not worth the extra money.

